# 1905 Racycle



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 29, 2021)

1905 Racycle photos were found, online.
Amazing motorcycle!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2021)

The bike presents well but looks like a few liberties were taken with the restoration. Despite that I could find room in my garage for it! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 9, 2022)

Besides the painted coil, slightly later battery box, and Brooks B90 saddle this bike is pretty spot-on.  This bike was sold in Germany a few years ago as an almost complete bare-metal project.  I'd love to know if and how these were badged?


----------

